
Proof of Concept or GTFO – Issue 7 [pdf] - tomtoise
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo07.pdf
======
bobowzki
Too many words per line...

EDIT:

I'm getting downvoted so I'll provide some explanation.

The first paragraph (excluding the last line) has 107.8 characters/line
(including spaces).

"Anything from 45 to 75 characters is widely regarded as a satisfactory
length"

Personally, while I enjoyed this pdf, it could have been a bit more pleasant
to read.

~~~
tempodox
My impression is that critical remarks seem to be frowned upon on HN, even if
they're justified.

~~~
eigenrick
it depends on whether they're left or right justified.

~~~
tempodox
Yep. Depending, in turn, upon the phase of the moon.

------
cymetica
Elegant work.

Dave Emory might have a few comments on the eugenics stuff.

Would like to see more Tcl too.

------
sandycheeks
I had hoped for a happier ending to the 0xAA55 poem.

Now I will wait for correspondence from young explorers who find me via my old
'fix a raw drive' blog post. I expect a few.

